# Aporte,diseño ecualizador 10 bandas y pequeña duda



## Darknight560 (Ago 25, 2018)

Hola que tal,  me gustaria proporcionales el diseño que realice  de un ecualizador de 10 bandas monofónico con 2 salidas, una amplificada con ganancia  de 5dB y otra salida sin ganancia. Las salidas las diseñe de esa manera, por si alguien gustaba darle un poco mas de potencia al amplificador al que va  a ser conectado el ecualizador, esto lo hice pensando en un sistema de sonido ambiental  con 5 salidas de 14 watts que hice y por lo tanto algunas canciones que se utilizan vienen atenuadas y necesito que suenen mas fuerte.

Mi principal duda, es en la entrada de audio para sumar los canales estereo y asi obtener un canal monofónico. Realizando las simulaciones tengo que al sumar ambos canales con ondas de frecuencias y amplitudes similares, resulta que la entrada de audio se ve amplificada 2 veces. Teóricamente eso es correcto, por la ecuación del voltaje de salida del sumador inversor  Vo= -(V1+V2+V3+Vn...).  Por un lado tengo el temor de saturar mi amplificador por dicha cuestión, y también había visto por acá en que habían subido un post en que se podían sumar canales estereo utilizando un promediador pasivo hecho con resistencias; la duda en si que tengo, es si utilizar dicho circuito en la entrada de audio del ecualizador, pero en su versión activa con Op Amps utilizando una resistencia de retroalimentación de 10k y resistencias de entrada de cada canal de aprox 20k para asi promediar el voltaje de salida, corriendo el riesgo de tal vez atenuar mucho la señal de entrada al ecualizador o utilizar el sumador inversor que tengo planteado en mi diseño con el riesgo de tal vez saturar mi amplificador.  ¿Que me recomendarían?


P.D anexo diagrama y las frecuencias de resonancia en el ecualizador son 32, 64, 128, 256, 512, 1024, 2048, 4096, 8192, 16384 Hz


----------



## pandacba (Ago 25, 2018)

Poniendo un pote de control de nivel en la salida solucionas ese problema


----------



## Darknight560 (Ago 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Poniendo un pote de control de nivel en la salida solucionas ese problema


Gracias, algun Op Amp que me recomiendes para esta aplicacion? O crees que esta bien mi eleccion del TL081?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2018)

Algo menos de ruido y 4 amplificadores por cápsula lo que permite un diseño mas compacto.

*TL074*


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Podrias utilizar los TL071 o mejor los M5218L, M5220L, M5223L o NJM4558L estos últimos son cápsulas SIL con la ventaja que t iene ello para el diseño del PCB


----------



## Darknight560 (Ago 28, 2018)

Excelente, gracias por el dato Fogonazo y pandacba, actualizare el diagrama con alguno de los componentes que me mencionaron, igualmente subire el diseño del PCB una vez que haya hecho pruebas en un protoboard


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Recorda y según necesites tenes TL071 un solo AO TL072 dos AO y el TL74 4 AO
Los dispositivos en línea permiten un diseño más limpio del PCB


----------



## Darknight560 (Ago 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Recorda y según necesites tenes TL071 un solo AO TL072 dos AO y el TL74 4 AO
> Los dispositivos en línea permiten un diseño más limpio del PCB


Si pues, hasta ahora me voy dando cuenta de dicha cuestión, lo mejor es que asi me ahorro mas $$ tambien.


----------



## bilgai (Nov 14, 2018)

Podrías pasar tus valores correctos de resistencias y capacitores ya que en tu foto no se logra apresiar bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2018)

bilgai dijo:


> Podrías pasar tus valores correctos de resistencias y capacitores ya que en tu foto no se logra apresiar bien






​Si lo amplias se llega a ver perfecto 

Si buscas en el Foro hay ecualizadores similares con la documentación completa.


----------



## Darknight560 (Nov 14, 2018)

bilgai dijo:


> Podrías pasar tus valores correctos de resistencias y capacitores ya que en tu foto no se logra apresiar bien



Hay te va, hazle caso a las primeras 2 columnas, espero te sirva, :

   R1     10kOhm  
     R2     10kOhm  
     R3     100kOhm 
     R4     100kOhm 
     R5     12kOhm  
     R6     10kOhm  
     R7     10kOhm  
     R8     10kOhm  
     R9     2.2kOhm 
     R10    100kOhm 
     R11    47kOhm  
     R12    6.8kOhm 
     R13    10kOhm  
     R14    10kOhm  
     R15    330Ohm  
     R16    100kOhm 
     R17    2.7kOhm 
     R18    22kOhm  
     R19    3.3kOhm
     R20    10kOhm
     R21    10kOhm  
     R22    270Ohm 
     R23    47kOhm  
     R24    2.7kOhm 
     R25    12kOhm 
     R26    270Ohm  
     R27    10kOhm  
     R28    10kOhm  
     R29    1.5kOhm
     R30    150Ohm  
     R31    2.7kOhm  
     R32    5.6kOhm 
     R33    820Ohm  
     R34    10kOhm  
     R35    10kOhm   
     R36    68Ohm  
     R37    33Ohm  
     R38    390Ohm   
     R39    390Ohm  
     R40    390Ohm  
     R41    10kOhm  
     R42    10kOhm   
     R43    51Ohm   
     R44    5.6kOhm
     R45    510Ohm  
     R46    1.5kOhm  
     R47    220Ohm 
     R48    10kOhm  
     R49    10kOhm   
     R50    82Ohm   
     R51    2.7kOhm 
     R52    390Ohm 
     R53    680Ohm  
     R54    100Ohm   
     R55    10kOhm  
     R56    10kOhm  
     R57    10Ohm   
     R58    1.5kOhm 
     R59    51Ohm  
     R60    390Ohm   
     R61    56Ohm   
     R62    10kOhm  
     R63    10kOhm  
     R64    390Ohm  
     R65    12Ohm   
     R66    390Ohm  
     R67    180Ohm   
     R68    27Ohm   
     R69    10kOhm  
     R70    10kOhm  
     R71    12kOhm  
     R72    100Ohm  
     R73    390Ohm 
     R74    2.7kOhm
     R75    150Ohm  
     R76    390Ohm  
     R77    33Ohm   
     R78    22kOhm  
     R79    510Ohm 
     R80    100Ohm   
     R81    18kOhm  
  R82    2.7kOhm
     R83    10kOhm  
     R84    51Ohm    
     R85    10Ohm    
     R86    10kOhm  
     R87    10kOhm   
     R88    10kOhm  
     R89    10kOhm 
     R90    10kOhm 
     U1     TL074CN 
     U2     TL074CN  
     U3     TL074CN  
     U4     TL074CN 
     U5     TL071CP 
     U6     TL074CN  
     U7     TL074CN 
     U26    TL071CP 



Todos los capacitores son  de poliéster metalizado de 0.1 uF, son 22 en total, tambien 3 Jack stereo para entradas y salidas de audio. Planeo en unos días subir como quedaría el PCB.

P.D: dentro de las 90 resistencias considera que van incluidos 12 potenciómetros de 10k.


----------

